# Trane XE80 furnace, best filter to buy



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Merv 7 or 8 True Blue from HDepot is what is recommend. About the same price. I think yours is about the same but those guys don't use MERV which is the industry standard. I don't like washables as they plug too easy and can overheat your furnace or freezeup your AC.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

yuri said:


> Merv 7 or 8 True Blue from HDepot is what is recommend. About the same price. I think yours is about the same but those guys don't use MERV which is the industry standard. I don't like washables as they plug too easy and can overheat your furnace or freezeup your AC.


I have a 16x24x1 size, let me see who has that one.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

16x25 is common and you can leave the extra 1" sticking out the front of the filter rack if there is room. Lowes and other places may have them too.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

yuri said:


> Merv 7 or 8 True Blue from HDepot is what is recommend. About the same price. I think yours is about the same but those guys don't use MERV which is the industry standard. I don't like washables as they plug too easy and can overheat your furnace or freezeup your AC.


what about this one?
NaturalAire Standard pleated filters (MERV 8) made by Flanders. $8 for a 3 pack at HD.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Sounds too cheap too me but I don't know the cost of living in your area. 3pk 16x25x1 True Blue is $15-20 Cdn and our dollar is about even with the US. $5-8 apiece sounds reasonable to me.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

yuri said:


> Sounds too cheap too me but I don't know the cost of living in your area. 3pk 16x25x1 True Blue is $15-20 Cdn and our dollar is about even with the US. $5-8 apiece sounds reasonable to me.


I just can't find my size online at home depot for the ones you described..


----------



## harleyrider (Feb 20, 2007)

dinosaur1 said:


> I just can't find my size online at home depot for the ones you described..


If you can read print through the filter when its clean, don't use it......also remember regardless of what the package says, all 1' wide filters are only god for 30 days.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

yuri said:


> Sounds too cheap too me but I don't know the cost of living in your area. 3pk 16x25x1 True Blue is $15-20 Cdn and our dollar is about even with the US. $5-8 apiece sounds reasonable to me.


I bought the NaturalAire Standard pleated filters (MERV 8) made by Flanders. $8.97 for 1. Change it in 3 months?


----------



## harleyrider (Feb 20, 2007)

dinosaur1 said:


> I bought the NaturalAire Standard pleated filters (MERV 8) made by Flanders. $8.97 for 1. Change it in 3 months?


 
see post #8


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

harleyrider said:


> see post #8


I did read that, but I'm also trying to get some other opinions. thx


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

From your earlier post #5 "NaturalAire Standard pleated filters (MERV 8) made by Flanders. * $8 for a 3 pack at HD."
 *

$8 for 3 sounded too cheap to me. $8.97 for 1 is more like it and OK. Nobody can recommend when to change it. Depends on how much dirt you get and how long your furnace runs etc. Pull it out once a month and you should be able to see the light thru it. compare it to a clean one then. I had a limit control in one of those furnaces blow and it is a lower setting one so you want to prevent that and change it once a month if necessary.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

yuri said:


> From your earlier post #5 "NaturalAire Standard pleated filters (MERV 8) made by Flanders. $8 for a 3 pack at HD."
> 
> 
> $8 for 3 sounded too cheap to me. $8.97 for 1 is more like it and OK. Nobody can recommend when to change it. Depends on how much dirt you get and how long your furnace runs etc. Pull it out once a month and you should be able to see the light thru it. compare it to a clean one then. I had a limit control in one of those furnaces blow and it is a lower setting one so you want to prevent that and change it once a month if necessary.


Since I live in WI I may have to change it more frequently in winter.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Yep. It is false economy to not change it regularly. Causes the furnace to overheat and shortens its life and the life of the motor.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

yuri said:


> Yep. It is false economy to not change it regularly. Causes the furnace to overheat and shortens its life and the life of the motor.


Thanks


----------



## harleyrider (Feb 20, 2007)

yuri said:


> From your earlier post #5 "NaturalAire Standard pleated filters (MERV 8) made by Flanders. *$8 for a 3 pack at HD."*
> 
> 
> $8 for 3 sounded too cheap to me. $8.97 for 1 is more like it and OK. Nobody can recommend when to change it. Depends on how much dirt you get and how long your furnace runs etc. Pull it out once a month and you should be able to see the light thru it. compare it to a clean one then. I had a limit control in one of those furnaces blow and it is a lower setting one so you want to prevent that and change it once a month if necessary.


 
I disagree yuri,,,,,,ashrei standards dictate that all 1'filters be replaced every 30 days........


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

I use in my own home the cheapest of the cheap filters that I change every 3-4 weeks, dependent upon how much hair my dogs have shed.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

harleyrider said:


> I disagree yuri,,,,,,ashrei standards dictate that all 1'filters be replaced every 30 days........



I wonder if they have rules about doing a PM preventative maintenance on a furnace which no one will follow either.:yes::laughing::no:


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

yuri said:


> I wonder if they have rules about doing a PM preventative maintenance on a furnace which no one will follow either.:yes::laughing::no:


Once a month to me seems way too much. I don't live in a desert.......


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

yuri said:


> Merv 7 or 8 True Blue from HDepot is what is recommend. About the same price. I think yours is about the same but those guys don't use MERV which is the industry standard. I don't like washables as they plug too easy and can overheat your furnace or freezeup your AC.



is this the one you were talking about?
http://menards.com/main/plumbing/he...x-25-x-1-allergen-merv-11/p-113646-c-6856.htm


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

That is a MERV 11 and a lot tighter and restrictive to airflow than Merv 7or 8. You would need someone to check the heat rise in the furnace AND the AC performance/temps to make sure it does not cause trouble. Correct company but that filter may be too tight for you.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

yuri said:


> That is a MERV 11 and a lot tighter and restrictive to airflow than Merv 7or 8. You would need someone to check the heat rise in the furnace AND the AC performance/temps to make sure it does not cause trouble. Correct company but that filter may be too tight for you.


than it's gotta be this out of stock one.
http://www.menards.com/main/plumbin...-16-x-24-x-1-basic-merv-7/p-113589-c-6856.htm


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

http://www.menards.com/main/plumbin...-family-protection-merv-8/p-113671-c-8464.htm

this is cheaper though

http://www.homedepot.com/Building-M...splay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&storeId=10051


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

hvactech126 said:


> http://www.menards.com/main/plumbing/heating-cooling/furnace-filters/16-x-25-x-1-family-protection-merv-8/p-113671-c-8464.htm


To be on the safe side which way should the filter point towards?


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

arrow ALWAYS points towards the furnace.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

hvactech126 said:


> arrow ALWAYS points towards the furnace.


Great so I have mine pointed to the right.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

hvactech126 said:


> arrow ALWAYS points towards the furnace.


These Flander's naturalaire filters seem weak. Here's how mine looks after 3 months.


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

weak? That is really dirty!


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

hvactech126 said:


> arrow ALWAYS points towards the furnace.


They have a material that make them seem like the filter is really dusty, but it isn't.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

hvactech126 said:


> weak? That is really dirty!


Meaning the material is soft and the fibers pull off easily. That isn't all dust you see there. Yes it's dirty after 3 months.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Either of those Merv 8s should work well. You DO NOT want to go higher than that as I have had limit controls fail on that furnace. They are set low at around 175deg F or lower and will short cycle and break from a lack of air flow.


----------



## hvac5646 (May 1, 2011)

harleyrider said:


> I disagree yuri,,,,,,ashrei standards dictate that all 1'filters be replaced every 30 days........


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: I read the same report.

But I' don't think Yuri means you should not replace every month..only that people will not necessarily do it, just like annual service.


----------



## hvac5646 (May 1, 2011)

yuri said:


> Either of those Merv 8s should work well. You DO NOT want to go higher than that as I have had limit controls fail on that furnace. They are set low at around 175deg F or lower and will short cycle and break from a lack of air flow.


That''s so true, but the lower limit setting isn't the only reason a limit will fail.

I had a 250* F limit go bad with a one inch filter user. Guy sang the blues when I charged him $160.00 to to replace it and do a go over on the furnace.

Furnace was less than five years old...guy would not agree to a yearly inspection...


----------



## hvac5646 (May 1, 2011)

dinosaur1 said:


> Once a month to me seems way too much. I don't live in a desert.......


That's what my customer said too...now hes not so sure after the limit gave way.


----------

